# 3 Way rig with a Crank Bait?



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I am in the question asking mood latley and here is another one i plan on trying just wondering if anyone else has had succss with it. Running a 3 way rig with a weight, probably 3/4 oz and a 6 foot snell to a stick bait crank trolling the sand bars and other walleye infested areas. Just wondering if anyone has tried or had any problems so maybe i can avoid them. This could be a deadly tatic especailly at night on some of the lakes i fish. Thanks Guys

A. Shae


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I have tried this only in the fast water right near a dam. Water moving that is. We took a three way swivel, one line attached to pole (obviously), one to a 3 oz weight and one to a 4 foot leader with a rapala on it. We would buzz right up close to the dam and throw it in neutral as we dropped the bait down. The boat would basically do 360s down river. Was wild but we caught fish. Was at Fort Thompson on the Missouri. I think it worked cuz of the real fast movement. Not sure how it works trolling, might get the weight snagged easy? I have heard of others doing so though.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

3-ways with cranks are often used in the current near the spills at the Garrison Tailrace. A lot of guys will troll them when not using leadcore too.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

There are 2 ways to do this, one for casting and one for trolling. For casting you will want to use a 3-way swivel. The best way that I have done this by attaching the 3-way to my main line and then using lighter line for the drop weight (usually 4-6lb test) and then I use a a heavier line for my crank bait (usually 12-15lb test). There are 2 reasons for the difference in line weights, by using a lighter line for my drop weight if I get snagged the lighter line will break first and I get my crank bait back (weights are cheaper than cranks). The reason for the heavier line on the crank bait is because this rig can be a pain in the *** to fish and will get tangled, using the heavier line will help stop some of that and if it does get tangled it will be easier to undo.

This presentation is very good for targeting fish at all depths in the water collumn. And is one of the best for going after suspended fish, like in the tail race.

For trolling the most important part is keeping the presentation vertical. So using fire line will help this a lot. Also you will want to use as much weight as you have to keep vertical. There are several factors that can effect this, such as water depth, current, speed, wind etc.

For the trolling presentation speed can play a big factor so you will want to change your speed often until you find out what the fish want. I have used this presentation from just barely crawling along to over 2 MPH. Also the speed might change during the day. You may start out slow in the morning and by the afternoon you might be moving fast.

When using this presentation you want to let the weight take the bait down so use baits like stick baits that don't dive and have a tight wobble.

Hope this helps a little bit, good luck.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info, definitly a tactic i will be trying this summer to target some weed line fish.


----------

